# Tips on training



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

I need some tips on training tiels. 

I just adopted 2 new tiels 2 days ago from a woman who didnt have the time for them anymore. The male is 2, maybe 3 years old and the female (who is the male's daughter and we're pretty sure she's a girl) is 7 months old. Progress is good so far, I've been able to pet the male a couple times and my dad petted the female (whos alot more scaredy). The male only bit me a couple times (not enough to even hurt) and they both 'hiss' if you suddenly put your face or hand close.They enjoy me talking softly and sweetly to them. The male will close his eyes and shake his head when i do and the female will close her eyes as well. 

I reallly want to handle them but i'm not sure on how to go about it. i dont want to rush it for one thing since i've only had them 2 days and they're still adapting probably. and plus i dont think i could handle them without catching them (which isnt good i hear?) or yet anyway. after quarantine I can put the cages in my room for them to have playtime and let them come out on their own and see if they come over to me by themselves. but i cant do that till after quarantine because i have budgies in my bedroom and they cant be let out anywhere except the bathroom or my bedroom, everywhere else inthe house isnt safe and i dont think the cages will fit through the door of the bathroom. 

Would it be ok to catch them and clip their wings? Because if i did that i could let them have playtime.. at least 60 days with no time outta the cage wont be fair (but then the male hasnt been out in years and the female was only out when she was a little bitty baby).


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I usually clip a new birds wings so it can get used to me and the new surrounding safely. It's personal preference though, do what you're comfortable with.  Sounds like they'll tame down nicely if you can already pet them.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would clip their wings if you are going to let them out. I think it will be safer that way. Will they take some millet from your hand? They might enjoy it and it may help if they only get it from you and not hanging in their cage. As they will learn that good things come when you are around


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure if this'd help, but I picked up a cockatiel book recently and they suggested an interesting method as the first step to taming a tiel. Holding them firmly but gently against your chest where they can hear your heart beat and just keep talking to them in a soothing voice until they calm down, then hold them for a while longer before releasing them.


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

i heard of that method before with budgies. i might try it if i can. but still i would have to clip their wings first.


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

They love it when i go 'awwwwww' and then start talking about how beautiful they are. so do my budgies. so ive been doing that and the male always starts preening himself aall over. does this mean he trusts me a little more and is happy? i heard thats what it means when they preen (besides to clean themselves)


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont know, mine are all wild now, they ust to be tame but have just gone off me, headwig still loves me tho


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes preening is very relaxed. It would indicate trust


----------

